# Ft Pickens 8/8



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

I bugged one of my friends to go out this morning at O'dark thirty and see if we could hit the king bite. GB bait and tackle didn't have any shrimp so we decided to head out and get some baits while we were out there. 
The pier was thick with big herring and we filled our bucket pretty quick only problem is we stuffed to many in and most of them died; so much for live bait. 
Right around sun up we had macks jumping all around, I got a little jumpy and missed two or three runs. wort was our home made rigs. the crimper didn't tighten enough so when i did hook up i slipped the leader off the swivel. 

enough failure we decided to use the premade leaders. My friend hooked into a nice something that ran and ran until it spooled her and that was that. I hooked up with a nice fish the same time another angler did, my line failed after 10 or so minutes of fighting, His was eaten by a huge bull shark pier side. My friend hooked into and fought a big old ray to the surface where i cut the line. So lots of lost tackle and no fish for us but the others had some luck with a few varsity league spanish and one nice king landed with a handful of nice mangos.

With the blue angels flying there were just way to many people to bother staying.


----------



## danielp (Jul 19, 2012)

great report! you'll get em next time


----------



## mongo (Apr 30, 2008)

Next time you make your own rigs use a haywire twist instead of crimps. I've never had it fail for me! Good Luck:thumbup:


----------



## WDE (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice report


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

or use 27# sevenstrand and tie a figure 8 knot i can make a leader in 15 secs and never had one unwrap


----------



## Reel Wins (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks for the report, what were the mangroves caught on?


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

I believe live shrimp tossed over near the old pier. i saw a few nice ones around the piling along with a pig sheepshead.


----------

